# Ranger Leather Holsters



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

has anyone used there holsters and mag carriers ,I am thinking of getting there Evolution holster and 2 mag canted mag pouch. there price is right .

any commits good or bad welcome .


thanks 


Doc


----------

